# Dallas Mavericks @ Memphis Grizzlies



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="1" height="165" width="569"> <tbody><tr><td width="139">








(45-36)
​</td><td width="15">vs


​</td><td height="159" width="139">








(56-24)
​</td><td width="248">Teams: Memphis Grizzlies vs Dallas Mavericks

*Date: *Wednesday, April 20, 2005

*Time:* 7:00 CST

*Place:* FedExForum, Memphis, Tennessee

*TV:* NBALP, Fox Sports South

*Radio: *WRBO 103.5 FM, 560AM​ ​ </td></tr></tbody> </table> 

<center>*Starting Lineups*</center> 
​ <table border="1" height="133" width="510"> <tbody><tr><td width="107">





</td><td width="107">





</td><td width="107">





</td><td width="35">





</td><td width="120">





</td></tr><tr><td height="23">vs​</td><td>vs​</td><td>vs​</td><td>vs​</td><td>vs​</td></tr><tr><td height="102">





</td><td>





</td><td>





</td><td>





</td><td>





</td></tr></tbody> </table> 








Team Roster *|* Team Stats *|* Remaining Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes







Team Roster *|* Team Stats *|* Remaining Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes



<center>*News and Other Info*</center> 
*Game Previews*: NBA http://www.commercialappeal.com/mca/grizzlies
*Live Updates*: CBS Sportsline *|* ESPN *|* NBA
*Play by Play*: CBS Sportsline *|* ESPN *|* NBA
*Game Recap*: NBA *|* ESPN *|* Yahoo!
*Game Photos*: CBS Sportsline *|* ESPN *|* Getty *|* Yahoo!


*Note:* Game Thread Best Viewed at 1024x768​ 

LAST GAME OF THE SEASON





*Note: *I just stole this from Rawse, as I'm lazy. Sorry.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Season series:* Mavericks lead, 3-0 



Inside the Mavericks 
*Striping it from the stripe:* The Mavericks' four leading scorers all are shooting above 83 percent from the free throw line. Only one team in NBA history, the 1989-90 Phoenix Suns, has accomplished that feat with Tom Chambers, Kevin Johnson, Jeff Hornacek and Eddie Johnson. 

*Briefly:* Dallas played Tuesday's game without point guard Jason Terry, who was out with a sprained right ankle. Coach Avery Johnson said Terry should play tonight in the regular-season finale. 



Inside the Grizzlies 
*Gasol on the rise:* After missing nearly two months with a foot injury, the 7-foot Spaniard is trying to regain his form. He's coming off a 20-point effort against the Spurs on Monday but hasn't had more than six rebounds in any of the last three games. 

*Briefly:* Mike Miller has played well in the first three meetings, averaging 14.3 points on 51.5 percent shooting, including 50 percent from 3-point range. ... Mike Fratello is 19th all-time with 611 coaching victories.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Mavs to win

Mavs 100
Grizzlies 99


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Close one, but...

Dallas 103
Memphis 100


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

A "W" would be nice, but PLEASE no injuries. 

Mavs 89 
Griz 81


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope are starters play limited minutes just to avoid injury. We will win.
106-98 Mavs


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Eh.....I dont think Dallas will play there starters much. They just might play 5 minutes and sit down for a while lol. 

Dallas 93
Memphis 91
Final.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Like the new look thread....

Mavs: 100
Grizz: 90


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Mavs win 99-95 with Van Horn leadingthe mavs 19 points and 7 rebounds.and dirk playing 22 minutes and avg 14 points and 6 rebounds.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We should win this won.
108-99


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Mavs win 110-104.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

Mavs 105-90


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, we already up 25-10in the first quarter

JoHo has 12


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

Mavs - 50,000

Grizzlies - 0

The Grizzlies just pass the ball to Dirk and he constantly dunks it, breaking the all-time NBA scoring record in the process.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Mavs looking good looks Avery really wants to win this game i figured our players which is the starters wouldnt play much sorta like the spurs did but i guess Avery wants to keep everything the same going into the playoffs and there is nothing qrong with making sure you have 58 wins in a season when you had people saying the mavs would be lucky to get to 50.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas 108
Memphis 88 
Final.

I guess Avery showed us that he will do things his way. He never wants to lose and thats why he played his starters no matter what. Josh howard was money tonight. Everybody else played well tonight. From watching this game i am officially ready for the playoffs. 

The Mavs end the season on a 9 game winning streak and winning 20 out of the last 24 games. We finish the season 58-24 and finish 1 game behind San Antonio in the southwest. I told yall we would make ground but still lose the division lol.

It's playoff time now folks :clap:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Season Series: Dallas 4-0

Dallas didn't let Memphis score above 90 once in this season series


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I didn't even know that we had played already. Good win, I guess.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Lets go great way to end the season Lets go mavs take it to H-town oh well I wasnt even close on guessing the score but oh well I"d rather have the Mavs have a coast to coast victory than predicting a dog fight right.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

symphonix said:


> Mavs 105-90


yay i was the closest


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

This game looked to be over in the beginning, Memphis hould have played harder to carry some form over into the playoff series against Phoenix, but I am not one to complain about a Mavs victory. Josh had a great game and it was good to see Avery got everyone invloved and gave them all hope that they would play in the playoffs. This is a good move to motivate the bench to really fight to make their stake to play in the playoffs and bring everything they have to the table to take home the championship we so dearly want.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

> Mavericks 108, Grizzlies 88
> 
> April 21, 2005
> CBS SportsLine.com wire reports
> ...


I particularly like this qoute from Dirk: "We got hot at the right time, and now we are on the same page, ready for the playoffs"


----------

